# Joint Supplements - April's Amateur Analysis



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

I've been doing a little bit of research into joint supplements and thought I'd share with you all.   

No recommendations or anything but have worked out the quantities of each product required to provide the 'optimum recommended levels' and the subsequent price per day.


I've only done 4 of the most popular brands thus far - if anyone wants other brands done just let me know 


Disclaimer - total amateur just trying to not be ripped off 



*THE RESEARCH*

http://jarvm.com/articles/Vol4Iss2/Rodgers.pdf

Study by Dr M Rodgers

The daily dose should provide around 10g of Glucosamine, 4g Chondroitin, and 10g MSM (if included.)
Ideally split between 2 feeds.

Glucosamine and chondroitin are slow acting drugs - therefore repetitive oral dosing at regular intervals is recommended - every 12 hours.

Absortion rates appear to be low in glucosamine in the first instance - 5.9% after a single dose.  
There have not been sustained oral dosing studies for horses though - in rats, dogs and humans glucosamine sulfate was found to have a 95% bioavailability.

Absortion rate for chondroitin is 22-30%.




*NAF SUPERFLEX*

Key Ingredients 13g std level:  
Glucosamine HCl 5000mg - 5g
MSM 5000mg - 5g
Antioxidants 2210mg 
l-glutamine 675mg 
Chondroitin sulphate 13mg - 0.013g
HA 10mg 

therefore one would need to feed crates to get the chondroitin level to 4g!

without this, to reach optimum level of Glocosamine and MSM would require 26g per day.

£25.89 for 800g -> 30 days = 86p per day
£44.61 for 1600g -> 61 days = 73p per day




*CORTAFLEX* 

£16.93 -> 227gm -> 15 days = £1.13 per day
£31.33 -> 454gm -> 30 days = £1.04 per day
£50.79 -> 908g -> 60days = 84p per day
£169.21 -> 3600g -> 240days = 70p per day

15g per day.  

All forms of Cortaflex contain very little ACTUAL glucosamine and chondroitin, instead, they contain the amino acids and aminosaccharides which are the building blocks of glucosamine and chondroitin... what they are made of. These much smaller molecules are easily absorbed from the intestine and then passed from the bloodstream into the cells in the joints.

Therefore cannot compare Cortaflex.



*RIAFLEX COMPLETE*

24g per day to give optimum level

10g glucosamine
10g msm
4g chondrotin


700g - £42.00 (inc P&P) - 30 day supply
= £1.40 per day



*SUPPLEAZE GOLD*

per 10g

glucosamine 5500mg (5.5g) x2 = 1100
msm 2460mg (2.46g) x 4 = 9.84g
chondrotin 2000mg (2g) x2 = 4g
HA 40mg (0.04g)

therefore to feed optimum levels of glucosamine and chondrotin, need to feed 20g per day.
This would not provide required levels of MSM.

600g - £45.95 (inc P&P)
30 days supply  = £1.53 per day


NB Frequent 3 for 2 offers on website therefore;
1800g - £91.90

90 day supply = £1.02 per day


HOWEVER, supplementing Suppleaze gold level 1 with pure MSM would only require 5g MSM per day.

equine america pure MSM 454g £12.69 plus £3.99 postage = £16.68  
surrey equestrian website

90 day supply = 19p per day


Therefore suppleaze gold plus EA pure MSM daily cost = £1.02 plus 19p = £1.21


----------



## HollyB66 (11 May 2010)

Great analysis, I don't suppose you would like to take a look at Premier Flex HA? I use that with my horse.

http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=4


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

HollyB66 said:



			Great analysis, I don't suppose you would like to take a look at Premier Flex HA? I use that with my horse.

http://www.equineanswers.co.uk/prodpage.asp?ProdID=4

Click to expand...



Course 


Can you give me some more info - the website gives me the levels of main ingredients at 'initial dose' - but doesn't actually say what the initial dose is so I can't do a price comparison.  

If not I can always ring them and ask


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

Someone also asked me about feeding the pure ingredients 

from Health food shops but as far as I can see it's no 

cheaper doing this.


*Holland and Barret max strength Glucosamine & 

Chondroitin*

Each tablet contains 750mg. Glucosamine and 600mg. 

Chondroitin

14 tablets per day

60 tablets - £12.99 - 4 days - £3.24 per day

*Generic from Ebay*

ebay 500mg/400mg

20 per day.  120 is £8.95 - 6 days - £1.50 perday


----------



## martlin (11 May 2010)

how about mine?
http://www.equistro.co.uk/ProductPage/Flexadin.html
pricing is here:
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/horse-supplements-equistro-products-c-540_542
postage is free

ETS I am particularly interested in comparison of cost where other joint supplements are fed alongside Devil's Claw


----------



## HollyB66 (11 May 2010)

Thanks April,

Feeding guideline for Premierflex HA from tub label:

Feed 3 heaped measures (50g) per day for the first 10 days providing 13,000mg Glucosamine HCL, 5,000mg Chondroitin, 7,500mg MSM and 300mg Hyaluronic Acid per day.

Thereafter feed 1 heaped measure per day as the optimum amount for long term maintenance. For minimum maintenance feed half a measure per day.

Individual requirements may vary and are best determined by observation.


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

I haven't looked at Devil's Claw at all yet.  There are just so many!   Here's Flexadin fed at the levels recommended by the research I found.



*FLEXADIN*

Content per 5g Scoop
Glucosamine HCl 99% pure 1800mg
Chondroitin Sulphate 95% pure 600mg

Therefore approx 6 scoops per day to get optimum levels = 30g

600g - £51.62 - 20 days = £2.58 per day
1050g - £53.38 - 36 days = £1.48 per day


NB - Does not contain MSM.


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

*PREMIER FLEX HA*

50g daily gives over the recommended allowance (13g Glucosamine, 5g Chondroitin.) 

Therefore 40g daily gives 10.4g Glucosamine and 4g Chondroitin.
However only 6g of MSM so may want to supplement with 4g of pure MSM? 


1kg - 1000g - 25 days - £39.99 = £1.60 per day
2kg - 2000g - 50 days - £74.95 = £1.50 per day


Additional MSM would be
equine america pure MSM 454g £12.69 plus £3.99 postage = £16.68 
4g per day - 113 days = 14p per day.


Premier Flex plus Pure MSM = £1.64 per day


----------



## Weezy (11 May 2010)

Horse First My Joints please...

Contains per 50g dose
Glucosamine Sulphate	10,000mg
Vitamin C 5,000mg
Blended on a special base of Sepiolite and Liquorice

I pay £105 per 5kg


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

Weezy said:



			Horse First My Joints please...

Contains per 50g dose
Glucosamine Sulphate	10,000mg
Vitamin C 5,000mg
Blended on a special base of Sepiolite and Liquorice

I pay £105 per 5kg 

Click to expand...



I looked at the website and there's no info on whether or not it contains chondroitin or MSM so can't compare fully til I ring them and ask.

but at the moment, 50g gives the recommended 10g of Glucosamine so 5kg - 5000g - 100 days - £105 - £1.05 per day 

Will be interesting to see what they say about the other 2 ingredients as that is a good price.


----------



## Weezy (11 May 2010)

Robert and Paddy are really nice, am sure they will tell you all you need to know - however reading the blurb it looks as tho there _isn't_ anything else in there....yikes!


----------



## HollyB66 (11 May 2010)

Thanks for the figures for Premierflex HA, so, am I right in saying that the maintenance costs are 50p per day?

As you only give one scoop per day after the first 10 days, however, this obviously reduces the 'active ingredients' - does this drop them down to a level that is too low to do any good?


----------



## _April_ (11 May 2010)

HollyB66 said:



			Thanks for the figures for Premierflex HA, so, am I right in saying that the maintenance costs are 50p per day?

As you only give one scoop per day after the first 10 days, however, this obviously reduces the 'active ingredients' - does this drop them down to a level that is too low to do any good?
		
Click to expand...



To feed the 'maintenance' level (3 scoops = 50g) means 1 scoop is 16.7g
which does indeed work out very cheap at 62p per day.


However, the reason I wanted to do this comparison is that I personally want to feed the daily amounts stated in the research by Dr Rodgers so the maintenance doses don't provide these levels for me.

Just my own preferences though - there may be other research out there I've not yet found.  Perhaps the loading dose then the maintenance dose does work - I don't have enough knowledge!


----------



## HollyB66 (12 May 2010)

I can't even say for sure if the loading followed by maintenance levels are effective, we started using Premierflex HA because my girl came up stiff one day. We were unclear whether it was due to too much circle work in her last lesson, being in for a day as the fields were too poached, damp weather, arthritis (she is 18yrs) or something else.

She is now better/improved - although does still click in walk, but we do avoid circle work and she is now out 24/7, also the weather is warmer.

See my post here regarding the clicking noises: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=368360

So, unfortunately, for me it is rather inconclusive - although we will keep up the maintenance dose - as it is probably not doing any harm.

I look forward to reading more of your analysis.

Thanks


----------



## Spyda (2 June 2010)

Great post! I've a 16.3, 3 year old filly that's going to require joint supplements for life so I'm _
very _interested in these analyses.

I've been feeding mine *Equimins Flexijoint Cartilage Supplement *for the past 2 years - she's presently having 25g/day because she's a big girl.

http://www.equimins.co.uk/equimins_flexijoint_cartilage_supplement.htm

If you have time could you do mine? Many thanks


----------



## Marilyn (2 June 2010)

What about Equimins Flexijoint?


----------



## MissSBird (2 June 2010)

This is a super post! *scurries away to look at her tub of cosequin*


----------



## ihatework (2 June 2010)

Good post and I agree it's a minefield.

Other things to consider:
Source of ingredients
Purity of ingredients
QC steps taken during manufacturing process
Other available literature that discusses molecular size, addition of HA etcs
Plant based extracts, e.g. devils claw


----------



## chestnut cob (2 June 2010)

My horse has Fortius JointFX which, according to my vet, contains the highest level of bioavailable ingredients of all of the joint supplements.  He did basically what you did April, sat down and worked out how much of everything is in all supplements, with JointFX coming out on top.

He doesn't rate Cortaflex at all, said you may as well just feed your horse sugar for all the good it does, and snorted with laughter when I asked about feeding Suppleaze Gold!


----------



## teddyt (2 June 2010)

Chondroitin  is where the expense comes in, it is much more expensive than glucosamine. So if its not providing the recomended dose you might as well just feed a glucosamine supplement as you are wasting your money feeding less than the recomended dose.

You also have to compare the source of glucosamine. glucosamine HCL is purer and more is available following digestion than glucosamine sulphate. Most supplements use the sul[phate because its cheaper but it wont provide as much of the nutrient as the HCL, gram for gram.

As for the loading dose, maintenance dose, etc. The horse needs the levels stated by the OP as a maintenance level, so again if your supplement gives less than this as their maintenance level then you are wasting your money!

Beware the products that do lots of advertising- thats a large part of the cost of your supplement- not the actual benefit to your horse!


----------



## NeedNewHorse (2 June 2010)

Thanks for the information. Very interesting OP.

I have not read the article, but I will do in a moment (am at work!) BUT.. What I found rather a minefield was the use of MSN. Now, I know the vet related reports have been done on synequin and cosequin etc Now this just means that these companies had stacks of money to be able to fund these reports, whereas the smaller companies couldn't so I am not discounting them on this basis. But neither of those two (which are supposedly proven to work) have MSN in? Yet most of the others do. If they are using those two proven supplemets as their basis, what's the use of MSN I know it's proven (with people) to help hugely with arthritis.

Now, from what minute information I know of this, what confused me was MSN acting as an anti inflammatory, which I wouldn't want if you know what I mean -  if it did act like that, whereas somewhere else (cannot remember) said it didn't act as an anti imflammatory but allowed the building blocks of repair to happen instead (or something!)

Does any of that make sense, or can anyone help offer some advice, as I have read somewhere (someone said) they would not use MSN in a joint supplement, yet they are most.

x


----------



## mrjreakes (6 June 2010)

This is the best post i have read on here! But please can we do this for Cosequin?! And to summerise... which is the best supplement?!! (My requirments are for stiff from old tendon and ligament injury, but works through it quite quickly)
Thank youx


----------



## Chestnuttymare (6 June 2010)

What a brilliant thread.
Have you looked at Top spec 10:10
I use the senior feed balancer as recommended by the rep as it has the full joint supplement in it.  
Would you mind having a look at it for me if you have a min. thanks. It is for a 16.2 450g tb


----------



## criso (6 June 2010)

I've been feeding Maxaflex

It's difficult to compare as it uses Green Lipped mussel which is supposed to be a natural source of Chondroitin

They recommend a single scoop per day which provides

Green Lipped Mussel  1000mg
Glucosamine  6000mg
MSM  6000mg
HA  15mg
L-Glutamine  1000mg

but I feed at a generous 1 1/2 scoops to take me up to the correct levels of msm and glucosamine.  Not sure what the recommendations for HA or L-glutamine are??


----------



## SirenaXVI (6 June 2010)

Interestng post.

Incidentally, you feed Glucosamine for bone and MSM for soft tissue 

Just to throw a spanner in the works, a lot of equine nutritionists believe that it is a waste of time to feed Chondroitin, horses, being herbivores, cannot absorb the molecule as it is too big, however, there are other nutritionists who would argue that.


----------



## letrec_fan (6 June 2010)

Do you think Horslyx Mobility would count as a 'supplement'? I have just looked and it includes 'high levels' of Glucosamine HCI and MSM but no Chronditon.


----------



## Cocoa (7 June 2010)

Hi all, just like to say fabulous thread as very few people realise the amount of Gluc/Chond required to have a positive effect and therefore many people are feeding below the recommended therapeutic amount and throwing money away which is very unfair. I studied joint supplements in one of my course work pieces at Uni and found it a really fascinating subject.

Unfortunately, unlike human neutraceuticals equine/animal products are not subject to the same stringent labelling requirements and testing, so trusting that what it says on the label with regards to amount of active ingredient in each dose is quite difficult as it may not actually be true.


----------



## _April_ (8 June 2010)

Spyda said:



			Great post! I've a 16.3, 3 year old filly that's going to require joint supplements for life so I'm _
very _interested in these analyses.

I've been feeding mine *Equimins Flexijoint Cartilage Supplement *for the past 2 years - she's presently having 25g/day because she's a big girl.

http://www.equimins.co.uk/equimins_flexijoint_cartilage_supplement.htm

If you have time could you do mine? Many thanks 

Click to expand...




I haven't been on here for ages sorry.   Am so glad people are finding this useful - I guess every little helps, even from an amateur like me 


OK so:


Equimins Flexijoint

In 10g - 2g of chondroitin, 2g of glucosamine and 2g of MSM.  Therefore need to feed 50g per day for required dose.

600g tub - £24.50 = 12 days = £2.04 per day

bulk buying: 10kg - £313.00 = 10000g = 200 days = £1.57 per day


----------



## _April_ (8 June 2010)

mrjreakes said:



			This is the best post i have read on here! But please can we do this for Cosequin?! And to summerise... which is the best supplement?!! (My requirments are for stiff from old tendon and ligament injury, but works through it quite quickly)
Thank youx
		
Click to expand...


I have no recommendations to make really as I only looked at the levels of glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM versus the price.  It's apparent throughout this thread though which supplements do NOT provide the required levels without costing a fortune.


Ok Cosequin:

I took the info from this website

http://nutramaxlabs.com/Vet/Products/Cosequin-equine-joint-supplements.aspx


There seem to be different types of Cosequin.  Which one do you use?

Also I have been all over the website and I can't for the life of me find out any information about the actual levels contained in a dose.
Plus the consumer brochure just refers to 'scoops' not the actual grams.  This stops me working out the cost per day, cunning eh!




This is all I can find:




			Cosequin Optimized provides 14,400 mg of glucosamine hydrochloride (based on 2 scoops loading administration) vs. original Cosequin&#8217;s 10,800 mg (based on 6 scoops loading administration)
		
Click to expand...

so very vague.


----------



## _April_ (8 June 2010)

Cosequin Optimized with MSM for horses contains 10,000 mg of MSM (2 scoops).
		
Click to expand...


I need to find out what a 'scoop' actually measures out when feeding Cosequin Optimized.


----------



## _April_ (8 June 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			What a brilliant thread.
Have you looked at Top spec 10:10
I use the senior feed balancer as recommended by the rep as it has the full joint supplement in it.  
Would you mind having a look at it for me if you have a min. thanks. It is for a 16.2 450g tb
		
Click to expand...



The Topspec site is also very vague with no detailed analysis published.  I'll be a pest and email them for you lol xx


----------



## _April_ (8 June 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			My horse has Fortius JointFX which, according to my vet, contains the highest level of bioavailable ingredients of all of the joint supplements.  He did basically what you did April, sat down and worked out how much of everything is in all supplements, with JointFX coming out on top.

He doesn't rate Cortaflex at all, said you may as well just feed your horse sugar for all the good it does, and snorted with laughter when I asked about feeding Suppleaze Gold!
		
Click to expand...



Great thanks, I hadn't heard of that first one.  Looked on there website but no data on there, so being a geek I'm going to email them!

Next time you see your vet could you ask him to explain his opinion on Suppleaze Gold as it actually does contain very high levels of both Glucosamine and Chondroitin,  would be good to know exactly why he doesn't approve of it as it's the one I was going to try first (along with pure MSM).


----------



## Puppy (8 June 2010)

Thanks for this thread April. I'd be very interested to know how synequine compares, also. I shall bring home some info from the box tomorrow (if I remember to ) xx


----------



## vonno (8 June 2010)

Hi,  If you have time, please could you check out Equiflex made by VetVits:

Costs between £17.95 and £18.95 a tub - details below from website:

Each 8g level scoop contains 5,000 mg glucosamine HCl, 1,000 mg marine-sourced chondroitin and 260 mg manganese ascorbate. The partnership of these high strength nutrients works to maintain cartilage strength and resilience in a natural way. 

62 servings per tub for an average sized horse


----------



## foraday (8 June 2010)

What about the mysterious Vetrofen?

Can't find much information on it other than the website of the manufacturers blowing their own trumpet!  Same makers of Oxyshot so already buyer beware!

No ingredients listed
the loading dose seems to vary-like up to 4 sachets a day!

I saw a link on HH ages ago with mixes reactions-mostly people saying when they had called animal life they had said that horse wasn't getting enough of it

Ok it looks expensive and probably is especially if feeding 4 sachets a day!

No vets recommendation either!

They did do a refund period of 2 months earlier this year but with so many conditions applied it was unreal!

Money is hard enough at the moment without spending it on something that probably doesn't work!

A quick analysis if you can!  But also has ANYONE on here had ANY actual results from it?


----------



## onemoretime (8 June 2010)

I have been following this great post with interest and Im feeding Suppleze Gold simply as a precaution to my 9 year old mare so she only has half a scoop per day.

Can you tell me if she would be getting enough of everything with this small amount per day or am I wasting my money.

Keep up the good work its great.


----------



## criso (8 June 2010)

Friend of mine tried Vetrofen and she thought it worked.

It has the active ingredient listed on the box (can't remember the name) so if anyone has some maybe they could post what it is but it's not glucosamine, msm, ha, chondriotin so not sure it's relevant if a comparison of these.

I was told 2 things about supplements which it would be useful if someone with more scientific knowledge could confirm.

1) That they don't work as a preventative - i.e. no point to feed to stop your horse having joint problems,though they can be helpful once they do.

2) That they need to be fed at the recommended dosages (mentioned at the start of this thread) so feeding manufacturers maintenance doses that are a 1/2 or 1/4 of the this dosage is a waste of money.

Any comments?


----------



## onemoretime (8 June 2010)

Will be interested to hear replies to this statement. 

Maybe I can save some money if they dont work as a preventative.  Its just that there's nothing like prevention rather than cure but if it doesnt work then there's also no point in wasting money.


----------



## CBAnglo (8 June 2010)

I think I have tried almost every joint supplement on my horse who has arthritis.  I always feed at the optimum rates (i.e. I ignore what the box says about loading and maintenance and feed to ensure that he has 10mg Glucosamine and 10mg MSM).  Chronditon is a bit of a grey area - some reports suggest that it isnt really needed - I have tended to ignore this, but generally by increasing the dosage I almost always am feeding 3mg.

The ones I have had the most success with are superflex and suppleaze gold - but I am actually feeding these together.  I feed superflex at maximum dose (6 scoops a day), together with a  maintenance dose of suppleaze gold.  

Riaflex made no difference and neither did synequin.  Extraflex was useless as was equiflex.  Cortaflex made no difference, pure glucosamine + MSM again no difference (which leads me to believe that there is some other ingredient which must be present to make a difference).  

The only supplements I havent tried are the equistro one and cosequin optimized, which I have just received from the States.  I am currently waiting to finish the suppleaze gold so I can see.  There is also another supplement which works on the cartilage called lubrisyn which I will probably try after the cosequin (unless there is a marked improvement in general stiffness).

The other ones which made a slight difference were mobifor (vet strength superflex) and arthriaid, but the difference wore off over time.

I have been trialling joint supplements for the last 2 yrs, giving each at least 2 months, if not 4 to see a difference.

With respect to price, I just dont think you can compare easily.  There seems to be a huge disparity between the retail price for many of the supplements.  I think you just have to see how it affects your horse.

As for whether they act as a preventative - I am sure that they do work.  Studies on GLM showed that the people in New Zealand who had GLM as part of their staple diet had a lower level of osteoarthritis than the rest of the country.  I think you need to feed before you develop arthritis - afterwards all you are doing is trying to relieve the symptoms.

I fed my 4 yr old the competition rate of cortaflex and then superflex before he was diagnosed with arthritis - in fact, he didnt show up as being arthritic at all, he wasnt stiff or anything, and nothing showed on the xrays.  It was actually damage to the cartilage which was causing the arthritis, but still there was no usual pock marks on the surrounding bone (i.e. he couldnt have arthroscopy as there was nothing to smooth down) yet he had arthritis.


----------



## spaniel (8 June 2010)

Criso....

Vetrofen is based on a couple of plant extracts.  

I did manage to get that out of them and then looked up the properties.  The plant names escape me at the moment but I recall that one of them is used in human chinese medicine for sore throats....the other was pretty tenuous as well.

I will see if I can find out where I wrote it all down....


----------



## Sophiesmum (8 June 2010)

If you get a chance how does Equine Americas Cortavet powder compare?  

PS - This does make for interesting reading


----------



## spaniel (8 June 2010)

Vetrofen contains   

Scutellaria Baicalensis and Acacia Catechu as the 'active' ingredients.

One is mildly tranquilising - in mice.... the other is used in chinese herbal 'medicine' as a treatment for sore thoats and the squits.

Now given that Oxyshot wasnt exactly the most scientifically proven thing Im inclined to think that maybe these ingredients are a bit off the mark????


----------



## JenHunt (8 June 2010)

heidirusso said:



			Now, from what minute information I know of this, what confused me was MSN acting as an anti inflammatory, which I wouldn't want if you know what I mean -  if it did act like that, whereas somewhere else (cannot remember) said it didn't act as an anti imflammatory but allowed the building blocks of repair to happen instead (or something!)

Does any of that make sense, or can anyone help offer some advice, as I have read somewhere (someone said) they would not use MSN in a joint supplement, yet they are most.

x
		
Click to expand...

MSM is a source of bioavailable sulphur. Sulphur itself is not a very absorbable element, so MSM is a was of making it more so by attaching it to part of an amino acid (which the body uses to form proteins). 
By doing this, more of the sulphur is absorbed by the horse's body, and it is then available for the body to use in the repair of all connective tissues and cartlidge. It is the sulphur that helps keep the joint capsule strong, the tendons and ligaments stretchy but tough, and it has a very vital role to play in growth and repair of damaged tissues.

Does that help?


----------



## Sophiesmum (8 June 2010)

I am normally blinded by science, but just had to say Jen, that makes sense!


----------



## lillith (8 June 2010)

Wow April, fantastic. I love this kind of comparison and have been meaning to do something like it for a while but had trouble getting hold of the research. Thanks for linking.


----------



## JenHunt (8 June 2010)

glad I could be of help Sophiesmum!


----------



## criso (8 June 2010)

I'm not dismissing anyone's experience but part of me thinks that 10g of Glucosamine HCL is the same whether it comes from Cortaflex, or Suppleaze Gold or Superflex or Newmarket Joint Supplement.

So as long as you have a clear idea of what you want to give and check levels/dosage of these key ingredients, there are alot of supplements that fulfil this.

Just have to watch the manufacturers sneaky recommended doses which don't give enough but make it look cheaper to feed per day.


----------



## JenHunt (8 June 2010)

criso said:



			I'm not dismissing anyone's experience but part of me thinks that 10g of Glucosamine HCL is the same whether it comes from Cortaflex, or Suppleaze Gold or Superflex or Newmarket Joint Supplement.
So as long as you have a clear idea of what you want to give and check levels/dosage of these key ingredients, there are alot of supplements that fulfil this.
Just have to watch the manufacturers sneaky recommended doses which don't give enough but make it look cheaper to feed per day.
		
Click to expand...

i think what was meant was that glucosamine HCl from a synthetic source may not be as readily absorbed as one from a natural source, so you're feeding enough, but not all of it is used by the horse. So in effect you are creating expensive horse poo.


----------



## criso (8 June 2010)

jenhunt said:



			i think what was meant was that glucosamine HCl from a synthetic source may not be as readily absorbed as one from a natural source, so you're feeding enough, but not all of it is used by the horse. So in effect you are creating expensive horse poo. 

Click to expand...

I see that and the debate about other forms of glucosamine e.g. suphate but I could just have easily used MSM as an example.

I was just referring to the fact on some threads people have a variety of experiences with different brands which looking at the label seem to have the same compounds synthesised the same way.

So without dismissing CBanglo's experience, ( if it works, then don't change a thing) part of me asks what would be the benefit of feeding both suppleaze gold and superflex when the key ingredients overlap, how would that be better than feeding extra of one or the other?


----------



## _April_ (10 June 2010)

_April_ said:



			The Topspec site is also very vague with no detailed analysis published.  I'll be a pest and email them for you lol xx
		
Click to expand...




I have just emailed Topspec for you.  Now on the website it looks like the 10:10 ratio refers to Glucosamine and MSM - not Chondroitin.

I have asked them to clarify this and I'll let you know what they say.

For me personally, I would be looking for something with Chondroitin to tie in with the study I found on my opening post.


----------



## CBAnglo (10 June 2010)

criso said:



			So without dismissing CBanglo's experience, ( if it works, then don't change a thing) part of me asks what would be the benefit of feeding both suppleaze gold and superflex when the key ingredients overlap, how would that be better than feeding extra of one or the other?
		
Click to expand...

Because they dont all actually contain the same ingredients.  I agree, you want to feed the optimum rate of glucosamine and MSM (and/or chronditon) but when I fed pure glucosamine and MSM they did absolutely nothing, whereas feeding the doseage of superflex which amounted to 10mg of glucosamine etc did make a difference (which Sue Dyson even saw after 3 days without superflex).  Even the more expensive supplements such as Roaflex and Synequin which give 10mg on loading (and premierflex which from memory gave 13mg).

That's why, although choosing a supplement which gives you the recommended dose at the cheapest rate per day doesnt mean that it is going to be the one that works for your horse.


----------



## _April_ (10 June 2010)

I have also emailed Horse First and Cosequin.


Sometimes I think I am more confused than when I started looking at this    but at least I won't be feeding useless powder at 'maintenance' levels anymore.  Makes me mad at how much money I have wasted on doing this!


Am glad other people find it just as interesting


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 July 2010)

Sorry to be a pain

So............ which supplements came out on top ? for cost and effectiveness ? which ones actually have the right levels of chondroitin and glucosamine in the recommended daily dose

Many thanks

Really good work by the way !

By the way, I've been feeding cortaflex for over 10 years, feel conned, I switched to NAF superflex but notice your comments about the quantity you'd have to feed for the daily allowance to include correct amounts so I'm VERY confused now

Thanks in advance


----------



## nadinek82 (24 July 2010)

Oh dear, looks like i'm going back to the feed shop tommorow! I've had my horse on a few different supplements over the years because i find they don't work as well after a while. So i decided today that as i was about to run out of superflex i'd try another one. Anyway, i was being rushed out of the feed shop and didn't have much time to compare the ingredients on the superflex and cortaflex (only two they had in stock) and couldn't remember the differences so i thought i'd get cortaflex again as it's been about four years since he was last on it. Now that i've read the OP i think i'll just take it back! I used to use newmarket joint supplement, how does that compare? It used to cost me £29 but i can't remember how long the tub used to last. I've heard good things about permanax (sp), has anyone else tried it? This is a great post


----------



## Keltic (24 July 2010)

I have the cosequin details.. hope it helps, great thread too!

Im using cosequin its around £60 for 400g Here are the measures.

Weight Loading period/day Maintenance period/day Low maintenance/day 
less than 300kg 6.6g a.m. 6.6g p.m. 3.3g

300kg-600kg 9.9g a.m. 9.9g p.m. 3.3g-6.6g

over 600kg 13.2g a.m. 13.2g p.m. 6.6g

This site has lots of info April.
http://www.nutrecare.co.uk/company.asp?ID=79


----------



## criso (24 July 2010)

Nadinek82
Newmarket Joint supplement is glucosamine only though their recommneded dose is the correct one you will probably want to add MSM and Chondrotin.

Pernamax is green lipped mussel which is an alterntative to chondroitin.  I fed it for a bit but when I was getting msm and glucosamine from the vet on insurance.

When I came off the insurance I switched to maxaflex which is their combined supplement (I posted the ingredients earlier on this post) and I feed at  1 1/2 scoops to get the level I want.

It really helps to shop around and chase the special offers.  I bought my last lot from Mile end equestrian.


----------



## Cliqmo (24 July 2010)

This is the first thread in months (if ever  ) where I have genuinely read every single post with interest and enthusiasm for the topic. Bravo OP!!! 

I reeeeally hope you conclude by telling us what we should all buy!!!


----------



## happy_talk (24 July 2010)

Although no-one hasn't mentioned it yet- i just wanted to post info on BlueChip Dynamic. Advertised to imply a joint benefit, but i was shocked when i recieved the requested joint supplement levels in it:

3500mg/kg glucosamine
3500mg/kg MSM

so to feed the 10g of glucosamine per day = 2.85kg of blue chip/day!!!!!!

FYI- Joint RLF contains
100g/L glucosamine
50g/L MSM
=> therefore need to feed 100ml/day. No idea of the costs, but doubt it's cheap!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (27 July 2010)

Come on April, we need to know


----------



## PoppyG (27 July 2010)

Could you compare Arthri-Aid by Nutri Science pls? this is what my horse is currently on as she has a bog spavin, thanks


----------



## MochaDun (27 July 2010)

April you could make a career out of this for all sorts of horse products, would be a wonderful service to offer owners and you could charge for the info you research and results you find!


----------



## vallin (27 July 2010)

Could we possibly do cortavet too? or is that the same problem as cortaflex? Thanks this post is ace.


----------



## _April_ (27 July 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments and thanks noisygirl for alerting me to them - I've not been on here in a few weeks.

I don't have time to do more today but I will definitely try and look at the rest tomorrow and collate what we have all found so far. 

Just remember - I am not any kind of expert - I just like to look into these things as a total amateur.


----------



## PurplePickle (27 July 2010)

another HHOer pointed me to this thread, its so useful thank you. Ive gone with riaflex as an alternative to synequin as its about 70p cheaper a day to use.


----------



## vallin (28 July 2010)

Brill thanks


----------



## vallin (7 August 2010)

Was just wondering if you had a chance to do any more?
Thanks


----------



## BonniePony (27 November 2010)

I just found this thread and was hoping to find a conclusion at the end.... ?!  Did you reach a conclusion OP?


----------



## JanetGeorge (28 November 2010)

PurplePickle said:



			another HHOer pointed me to this thread, its so useful thank you. Ive gone with riaflex as an alternative to synequin as its about 70p cheaper a day to use.
		
Click to expand...

That was why I started with Riaflex Complete mor than 3 years ago.  My vet recommended Synequin (as about the ONLY one then that had the necessary levels of the 3 main ingredients.)  I did the research and found Riaflex Complete had a slightly better spec on the recommended daily dose - and was MUCH cheaper.  Showed my vet - he agreed - and now recommends Riaflex Complete.

I have two horses on it - a 17hh HW hunter (aged 22) with arthritis and a severe high articular ringbone.  He stays sound to hunt on Riaflex Complete and 1 sachet of Danilon a day.  And my 19 year old RID stallion who has coffin joint arthritis in one front foot which caused severe lameness a couple of years ago when he jarred it badly - he remains sound now JUST on the Riaflex Complete.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## emm0r (28 November 2010)

What about the prosportive triflex ?? 

http://www.prosportive.co.uk/online-shop/joint-products/triflex-100/

Only pure active ingredients are packed into Triflex 100% to minimise clicking or stiff joints. Triflex 100% is a scientifically balanced formula of the three best nutraceutical products for healthy joint maintenance. This feed supplement contains no fillers, therefore delivers more active ingredients to support joints, tendons, ligaments and cartilage. Triflex 100% also aids general health, flexibility and mobility in performance and senior horses and will soothe post-exercise stiffness.

Nutrient Gms/kg
 MSM 588.0                               
Glucosamine (Hcl) 294.0              
Chonodroitin 118.0


----------



## traceyann (28 November 2010)

could you look at recovery eq ha spend three hundred pound every four months for this although my horse is sound on this would like to find something the same but cheaper


----------



## Louby (28 November 2010)

My last horse was on liquid cortavet but when my insurance ran out I decided to try to find something cheaper so I tried Feedmark Flexamine which was on offer.  Wow what a difference.  My horse was like a spring chicken.
Any info on Feedmark Flexamine?


----------



## BentleyBelly (5 October 2011)

Just bumping this up....I know its really old but its very interesting and helpful, I've now started feeding Premierflex HA at twice the dosage on the pot (I feed a sccop morning and night now).


----------



## wingedhorse (16 October 2011)

It is very interesting. Going on cost, and having the required amount of key ingredients, supplease gold seems to come out the best, as I have read the thread, and calculated so far.

I have also seen a good offer on Supplease gold, that makes it cheaper still - http://www.thepetmedicinecompany.co.uk/search/aviform/supplease.php 

This makes it cost £24 a month to feed 20gms a day, providing 4gms chondroitin and 10gms glucosamine, (and 4.9gms MSM).

Can anyone find anything cheaper, meeting these amounts (of high purity 95-99%) per day?

I have looked and looked (as my horse has to be on this long term) and I cant find anything of the right amounts (and purities) and cheaper.


----------



## competitiondiva (16 October 2011)

haven't read all your comments but i use vetvits equiflex which has had amazing results being fed at the initial loading dose, I have been told i can drop down to the maintenance dose but don't want to alter anything as it's working!!

From what i've read and seen it's the highest dose of glucosamine and chondroitin for it's money! daily maintencance dose contains 5,000 mg of glucosamine and 1.000mg of chondrotin, feeding a 500Kg horse the maintenance dose would mean the tub would last 62 days, meaning it's 27p per day as delivery is free! If you wanted to ensure you fed 10,000mg glucosamine then the tub would last half the maintenance dose time, so would only be £16.95 for a months supply instead of 2.

http://www.vetvits.co.uk/horse-supplements/equiflex/productdetail-p15877-c3184.aspx


----------



## wingedhorse (16 October 2011)

competitiondiva said:



			haven't read all your comments but i use vetvits equiflex which has had amazing results being fed at the initial loading dose, I have been told i can drop down to the maintenance dose but don't want to alter anything as it's working!!

From what i've read and seen it's the highest dose of glucosamine and chondroitin for it's money! daily maintencance dose contains 5,000 mg of glucosamine and 1.000mg of chondrotin, feeding a 500Kg horse the maintenance dose would mean the tub would last 62 days, meaning it's 27p per day as delivery is free! If you wanted to ensure you fed 10,000mg glucosamine then the tub would last half the maintenance dose time, so would only be £16.95 for a months supply instead of 2.

http://www.vetvits.co.uk/horse-supplements/equiflex/productdetail-p15877-c3184.aspx

Click to expand...

But you would need to feed four fold to achieve 4gms of chondroitin a day (the expensive ingredient). Then it becomes £34 a month. And doesnt contain any MSM.


----------



## competitiondiva (16 October 2011)

i suppose it depends on what you are mainly wanting to feed, my vet doesn't belive msm has any clinical recognition for joint conditions and says the main components are glucosamine and chondroitin that I should be feeding, though the latter has some people in doubt as some say the molecule is too large to pass across the gut wall of the horse therefore feeding chondroitin is a waste of money with horses.  All i know is that i used these components with my dog and it worked, then i used the same 2 components with my horse and both myself and my vet haven't seen such improvement in the whole 15 months prior to using it than when she was on it.  It did take a while to take effect though so agree it is slow acting.  But now wouldn't change it.  (If it aint broken don't fix it!!)  But horses are like people what works for one, won't necasarily work for another.

I do agree though that that supplease to contain all those ingredients at those levels, does seem a very good deal....


----------



## MiCsarah (16 October 2011)

I LOVE suppleaze gold. My boy has bad hocks and was needing to be fed a high dose on other supplements that I can achieve on just the maintenance does on suppleaze


----------



## wingedhorse (16 October 2011)

Agree the MSM is fairly incidental for me. 

Agree if it works dont change it, and different things work for different people.

However, 10gms glucosamine and 4gms chondroitin is the generally recommended dose then it seems like a good starting point, when initially chosing a supplement, and if you dont want to keep experimenting with different onces

If you dont believe chondroitin makes any difference, and there is debate, you can feed straight glucosamine (can buy pure glucosamine HCl at £40 for 1.5kg, which will last 5 months, fed at 10gm a day) - http://www.aviform.co.uk/Store/Equi...UCOSAMINE-HYDROCHLORIDE-EQUINE-Highest-Purity 

This is a really cheap way of feeding a joint supplement, if you cannot afford / justify a supplement with chondroitin in it.


----------



## wingedhorse (16 October 2011)

MiCsarah said:



			I LOVE suppleaze gold. My boy has bad hocks and was needing to be fed a high dose on other supplements that I can achieve on just the maintenance does on suppleaze
		
Click to expand...

MiCsarah - have you seen this price offer - it is £30 cheaper than from the Aviform website - http://www.thepetmedicinecompany.co.uk/search/aviform/supplease.php !!!!

(And no I have no connection - am an Accountant!)


----------



## MiCsarah (16 October 2011)

wingedhorse said:



			MiCsarah - have you seen this price offer - it is £30 cheaper than from the Aviform website - http://www.thepetmedicinecompany.co.uk/search/aviform/supplease.php !!!!

(And no I have no connection - am an Accountant!)
		
Click to expand...

thankyou very much, I shall save that website for my next order! thats like £60 for almost 2 years supply!!


----------



## Mynstrel (17 October 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by wingedhorse  
MiCsarah - have you seen this price offer - it is £30 cheaper than from the Aviform website - http://www.thepetmedicinecompany.co..../supplease.php !!!!

(And no I have no connection - am an Accountant!) 

thankyou very much, I shall save that website for my next order! thats like £60 for almost 2 years supply!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that how long that size tub will last?


----------



## MiCsarah (17 October 2011)

600days a 1.5kg tub will last, so 100 days short of 2 days


----------



## Mynstrel (17 October 2011)

Think I need to look into this stuff, thanks


----------



## MiCsarah (17 October 2011)

I would highly reccomend it


----------



## Mynstrel (17 October 2011)

My brain isn't working, what size of horse is that feeding?  I can't seem to add up today!


----------



## MiCsarah (17 October 2011)

Actually working it out it will only last 300 days for a 300-600kg horse but thats still cheap!


----------



## Mynstrel (17 October 2011)

Just done the maths again & it makes sense now - especially when you've said that!  For some reason I was only getting 75 days.  Think I'll try some of that when our vet vits one is running out, the price of that is going up soon according to the paperwork we got this weekend


----------



## wingedhorse (17 October 2011)

I feed at the loading dose for a 500kg horse long term.

I ignore the manufacturers guidance, as I follow my vet's guidance to give 10gms glucosamine, and 4gms chondroitin.

So I give  2 scoops which is 20gms.

This with the link I posted is 80pence a day, or £24 a month.

1.5kg lasts me 75 days or 2.5 months.

If you chose to feed at the maintanence dose, is 1 10gm scoop, which is 40pence a day, 12 a month and 1.5kg lasts 150 days or 5 months.

HTH

F_H


----------



## HorseyJennie (27 October 2011)

Wow my head hurts! 

Just to throw a spanner into the works - I attended a lecture a few years bag where a researcher analysed various equine supplements to see how their actually contents compared to their label claims, and I think the variance went from 10-150% of what they were supposed to contain!!! Obviously cheap stuff they are happy to throw in willy nilly. 

More regulation for equine products needed I think! 

I can't believe the cost of some of these things either, I thought I was going down the expensive route with Nupafeed Flex GLM Green Lipped Mussel. It's just under £76 a tub which works out at on £1.26 a day, I was really surprised to find things significantly more expensive being mentioned because it is awesome, possibly they can do it because they supply direct???? Anyway my wallet feels rather less aggrieved now!


----------



## Raffy (30 October 2011)

I have just researched this subject too and came up with Supplease gold from Aviform as the best product of its type even though my vet recommended Synequin the amounts of glucosamine and chondroitin are better in the Supplease Gold and it includeds MSM (agreed dose not quite high enough) but it is also cheaper especially if you buy 1.5kg.

If I chose this type of product then I will buy this however I am interested in the Equi Elements product which claims it

-	improves your horse's bone and joint health and strength.
- Your horse can race or compete with reduced risk of bone and joint related injuries.
- Equine athletes' careers can be extended when horses suffer less from bone and joint related injuries.
- Improved energy and endurance for athletes.
- Improved bone remodelling.
- Elimination of bone spurs and calcification.
- Improved immune system function.

Sounds like a miracle cure to me. Apart from the third point which is stating the obvious! My vet has said that there is not enough research to make their study bullet proof but that the product was interesting.

My horses diagnosis.
After MRI (taken when I regretfully sold him to a young rider to event feeling I should get on the property ladder) my 17.2hh 9yo Warmblood (now back with mum who backed him and owned him from 8 months old) has shown low grade wear and tear changes to the cartilage within the right fore coffin joint, and also on the palmar surface of the navicular bone. ( Then he was 1-2/10 intermitently lame)

I have had him back since April 2011 slowly put his weight back on and have decided to go down the barefoot root, trimmed every 4 weeks to keep his feet in balance.  Apart from his first day hacking on a gravel track when he was slightly foot sore he has not had a day lame.  He is now back in medium work (schooling on bumpy field, I do not school on circles smaller than 10m following vets advise), jumping and hacking I am very tentitvly hoping one day to event with an all clear from the vet.  

I really think the barefoot is having a huge effect also he now lives out and I have read that horses that are mobile 24 hours a day have a better chance of recovering from these sort of problems.  He had at least 8 months off work at grass before being brought gradually back into work

I cant believe he has stayed sound so far but I really think should help him out just in case.  What do you think try something new equi elements or try the best of the old Supplease Gold? When some are now saying the molecular structure of the key ingredients can not be absorbed anyway???  

I guess I wont ever know if they work as he is not lame at the mo! Ideally I would like to feed both but cant afford to!  They are making some pretty big claims on their website at Equi elements they must be pretty confident in this day and age of litigation???  

I would welcome your thoughts?

Excellent post I have read every word thank you.


----------



## soulfull (30 October 2011)

vonno said:



			Hi,  If you have time, please could you check out Equiflex made by VetVits:

Costs between £17.95 and £18.95 a tub - details below from website:

Each 8g level scoop contains 5,000 mg glucosamine HCl, 1,000 mg marine-sourced chondroitin and 260 mg manganese ascorbate. The partnership of these high strength nutrients works to maintain cartilage strength and resilience in a natural way. 

62 servings per tub for an average sized horse
		
Click to expand...


So presume this is one of the best ones???


----------



## wingedhorse (31 October 2011)

soulfull said:



			So presume this is one of the best ones???
		
Click to expand...

No it isnt. If you are feeding at 4gms condroitin and 10gms glucosamine, a tub will only last 15 days, so it will work out rather expensive. It lacks the expensive ingredient - chondroitin.


----------



## HorseyJennie (1 November 2011)

Raffy said:



			If I chose this type of product then I will buy this however I am interested in the Equi Elements product which claims it

- improves your horse's bone and joint health and strength.
- Your horse can race or compete with reduced risk of bone and joint related injuries.
- Equine athletes' careers can be extended when horses suffer less from bone and joint related injuries.
- Improved energy and endurance for athletes.
- Improved bone remodelling.
- Elimination of bone spurs and calcification.
- Improved immune system function.

Sounds like a miracle cure to me. Apart from the third point which is stating the obvious! My vet has said that there is not enough research to make their study bullet proof but that the product was interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with your vet, I can't find any published research which supports this - I dont tend to trust things which are only suppoted by 'in house' claims and it is a very limited supplement which seems to be aiming at bone issues associated with high impact sport. 

It must have been gutting for you to see such a loved horse treated like a machine like that, I hate selling horses! 

Management wise do exactly as you are - regardless of what else you do I think you will find it will be the biggest factor in keeping him right. Keep well away from circles and unlevel ground, and no trotting on the hard stuff! 

For his coffins you want to be looking for something which will give you complete chondroprotection. I would honestly really recommend Green Lipped Mussel. There was an article about it in the horse and hound two/three weeks ago if you have the copies lying around. 

Appologies that its for dogs but this has some good information on it:
http://jn.nutrition.org/content/132/6/1634S.short 

If you have the time there is a huge amount of research out there.

My vet recommends cosequin which is green lipped mussel but I use the Nupafeed one becasue I think its better. My vet also cast an eye over the analysis and supported it. It has more of the mussel in it than cosequin, then also has selenium and vit E anti oxidants and magnesium and calcium for bones.

My sisters big horse had coffin joints which sound much like your boys - he was having regular HA injections into the joint, new market joint supplement and literally never trotted down so much as an inch of road in his life but he was still not staying sound for long. Swithched him to Nupafeed Flex and it was honestly amazing. 

Just looked up the suppleaze which does work out very economically - obviously any Green Mussel option is going to be much more expensive but if you know you've got a problem there that is only going to deteriate as he gets older I would really endorse it if you can find the spare pennies.

Jen xx


----------



## joysfourleggedbeasts (1 November 2011)

HorseyJennie said:



			My vet recommends cosequin which is green lipped mussel but I use the Nupafeed one becasue I think its better. My vet also cast an eye over the analysis and supported it. It has more of the mussel in it than cosequin, then also has selenium and vit E anti oxidants and magnesium and calcium for bones.

My sisters big horse had coffin joints which sound much like your boys - he was having regular HA injections into the joint, new market joint supplement and literally never trotted down so much as an inch of road in his life but he was still not staying sound for long. Swithched him to Nupafeed Flex and it was honestly amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jen, 

I saw the article in the horse and hound you mentioned and have been looking for a green lipped mussel supplement (which is why I find myself skiving work looking at this forum!). Maxavita is the obvious one but I have to admit I'm not convinced by it and a friend thought it was a bit of a con and has stopped using it. 

I have never heard of Nupafeed Flex?? have you used it for any other problems, is it really that good lol?!  I have a mare with a capped hock and I have noticed that shes not quite 100% on it now the weather has changed - I didn't know if the anti-inflammatory action might help?

Sorry everyone if I am diverting the topic of conversation!


----------



## HorseyJennie (1 November 2011)

Yes honestly I would say it is better than 'that good'!! My sisters horse I mentioned was literally a cripple without it, we tried to take him off it when he retired and he went hoping lame within a week even though he wasnt being worked at all. 

Most people know Nupafeed for their MAH magenisum calmer (which I use which is how I knew about their Flex GLM). You have to buy it direct from them though which means postage charge if you're under £100 - but they are really good and its much easier for me than having to go to a shop.

It is really strange that you mention a capped hock because we bred one which was kicked in the field as a youngster giving it a capped hock. We tried pressure nbandages, draining and goose grease but nothing worked. I was a bit worried about it so the horse went on Nupafeed Flex when he was being broken (he never did so much as a funny step, but then it may never have been a problem anyway). But the swelling went down tremendously, I just thought it was the regular light work bringing it down but could well have been the Flex GLM... very likely in fact becasue it was out walking about in the field all day everyday before then anyway, so there is not much reason for it to have been the work that brought it down. I'd be interested to know if it helps yours. 

Heres a link to the Nupafeed Flex GLM page, I'd definitely give it a go:
http://www.nupafeed.co.uk/index.htm?oc=rel&di=desc&subj=flexglm


----------



## joysfourleggedbeasts (1 November 2011)

That was quick thanks Jen!! 

Think I will give it a try, it is exactly what I am after and the testimonials are really good as well. I'll try and remember to come back and let you know how I go with the hock! xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 November 2011)

HorseyJennie said:



			Yes honestly I would say it is better than 'that good'!! My sisters horse I mentioned was literally a cripple without it, we tried to take him off it when he retired and he went hoping lame within a week even though he wasnt being worked at all. 

Most people know Nupafeed for their MAH magenisum calmer (which I use which is how I knew about their Flex GLM). You have to buy it direct from them though which means postage charge if you're under £100 - but they are really good and its much easier for me than having to go to a shop.

It is really strange that you mention a capped hock because we bred one which was kicked in the field as a youngster giving it a capped hock. We tried pressure nbandages, draining and goose grease but nothing worked. I was a bit worried about it so the horse went on Nupafeed Flex when he was being broken (he never did so much as a funny step, but then it may never have been a problem anyway). But the swelling went down tremendously, I just thought it was the regular light work bringing it down but could well have been the Flex GLM... very likely in fact becasue it was out walking about in the field all day everyday before then anyway, so there is not much reason for it to have been the work that brought it down. I'd be interested to know if it helps yours. 

Heres a link to the Nupafeed Flex GLM page, I'd definitely give it a go:
http://www.nupafeed.co.uk/index.htm?oc=rel&di=desc&subj=flexglm

Click to expand...

Call me a cynic..but all but one of your posts are promoting Nupafeed products. Stealth marketing puts me off from buying totally.


----------



## HorseyJennie (7 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Call me a cynic..but all but one of your posts are promoting Nupafeed products. Stealth marketing puts me off from buying totally.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand, I'm sorry not my intention at all - I do sound a little fanatical! In all honestly I dont really get how forums work (I've only just worked out how to do the quotes properly!), searching the lists for something relevant wasnt working so I put in the first thing that came to mind.

I found this post very interesting (doing the math on my expenditure with Christms coming), I can't believe how many of these products there are. Honestly, if you have arthritis related issues Green Lipped Mussel is amazing and it is worth looking outside the more well known straight glucosamine and chondroitin products. This is the product I have used and I have been absolutely amazed by it and I was pleasently suprised when looking at the other products at the expensive end. I've spent a lot of money on things that don't work and I have had two products from this company which have both completely delivered to their claims so yes I do wave their banner.... maybe I should be asking for a commission lol 

Anyway if you are looking at joint supplements, please don't let my one track mind deter you xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 November 2011)

HorseyJennie said:



			Totally understand, I'm sorry not my intention at all - I do sound a little fanatical! In all honestly I dont really get how forums work (I've only just worked out how to do the quotes properly!), searching the lists for something relevant wasnt working so I put in the first thing that came to mind.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry HJ, your post made me smile, I'm getting far too cynical. 

Quite agree, this thread has been very useful, I've been looking at so many options just recently for joint problems, my head has turned to mush. I've never found a product that has really made a difference, so its great that you've had success.
 The more I research, the more undecided I become.......


----------



## HorseyJennie (7 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Sorry HJ, your post made me smile, I'm getting far too cynical. 

Quite agree, this thread has been very useful, I've been looking at so many options just recently for joint problems, my head has turned to mush. I've never found a product that has really made a difference, so its great that you've had success.
 The more I research, the more undecided I become.......
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, I have to admit I have looked at some posts and wondered so I can see where you are coming from. 

Mush is definitley the word!! What gets me, especially with joint supplements, is how they can vary so much in cost and content - but the two factors don't always correlate. Something is not right somewhere! 

And then you have things like HA - which gets added to quiet a few supplements these days along with the £££s! But there is a reason vets inject this directly into the joints, because feeding it does not work. Customers become aware of this, so then the companies say its a specially formulated bioavailable form of HA that does work from feeding. But you only have the companies word to go on and vets are not using this far safer miracle method of feeding it as their first point of call, they are still injecting it. So it makes you wonder... and how are we meant to know what to believe?! 

I think this thread could be made into a website of it's own! 

Jen xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 November 2011)

Yes, its certainly big business for the manufacturers. Having spent an absolute fortune trying to help a horse previously with every treatment and supplement going, this time around, I'm not so ready to pay for an expensive muck heap. Hence the long hours spent trawling the net and befuddled brain.


----------



## joysfourleggedbeasts (1 December 2011)

HorseyJennie said:



			...the swelling went down tremendously, I just thought it was the regular light work bringing it down but could well have been the Flex GLM... very likely in fact becasue it was out walking about in the field all day everyday before then anyway, so there is not much reason for it to have been the work that brought it down. I'd be interested to know if it helps yours.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Jen, 

I just found my login details scrawled on a post it and remembered I was going to come back to you!

So far really pleased with the Flex GLM, I havent noticed any stiffness at all since she has been on it. This weekend I took her for a big long ride and then my daughter came back and did the same on Sunday not realising (she thought she was a bit tried!)... so I took the opprotunity to test her and after she had been stabled all night Sunday I lounged her on a small circle on the hard - completely sound. So really happy. 

And I dont want to jinx it but I do think the hock is smaller - I've not mentioned it to my duaghter, I thought I'd give it another month and get her to have a look becasue it's really hard to tell when you are staring at something everyday but I'm sure it has started to make a bit of a difference. 

So thanks for your help! Joy


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (10 December 2011)

Fantastic thread have read it all....!!

Looks like it's a minefield out there, my mare has just had surgery on a fracture/bone chip and the vets have confirmed that she will not be able to be ridden again but I am keen to keep her sound as a lawn mower. The surgery has shown that she has little to no cartilage left on the bottom of her cannon bone so this thread has been amazing to point me in the right direction to help her every way I can.


----------



## Horses24-7 (6 June 2012)

I know this post is old but think it's a fab post and have read the whole thing to help me decide which supplement to feed. Thought others might like a read


----------



## mightymammoth (6 June 2012)

Horses24-7 said:



			I know this post is old but think it's a fab post and have read the whole thing to help me decide which supplement to feed. Thought others might like a read 

Click to expand...

so which one did you decide on?


----------



## Horses24-7 (6 June 2012)

Going for the suppleaze gold- Found this

https://www.thepetmedicinecompany.c...viform-Supplease-Gold-Powder-1.5kg-SUP010.php

Which works out fantastic value and decided that by feeding this it gets the nearest to the 10:10:4 ratio needed without costing an absolute fortune!


----------



## Auslander (6 June 2012)

It is a great thread - I read it all a few weeks ago, although I did then decide to go for one which wasn't even mentioned on here! 

New horse has been on a loading dose for 8 days now, and I'm fairly convinced that there is a difference, both physically and mentally. He has low grade DJD in his stifles, and is stiff behind until he warms up usually, but in the last few days, he has been very free moving when turned out - even bucking and farting around in the field, which is very unusual for him! He is also extremely jolly, bouncing around all over the place (knocked me clean off my feet this morning - the git!) and the only thing that has changed in his management is the supplement (Easy Joint liquid from Equiform Nutrition btw)
He was supposed to be having a holiday, but he's so full of himself that I'm going to get on him asap, before he loses the plot completely!


----------



## quirky (6 June 2012)

I've put mine on Suppleaze Gold, very impressed with it


----------



## Horses24-7 (6 June 2012)

quirky said:



			I've put mine on Suppleaze Gold, very impressed with it 

Click to expand...

That's good to hear- have you found it cheaper than on my link £65 for 1.5kg?

Love a bargain!


----------



## Horses24-7 (6 June 2012)

Also quirky, 

What probs had you been having with your horse? Do you just feed at maintenance level?


----------



## quirky (6 June 2012)

H-24 - I buy it from the same place you linked to. She is on maintenance dose, after having loading her.
She has pre arthritic fetlocks in front and the same condition in her hocks. She had had fronts injected with hyaluronic acid and the hocks were ha and steroids. Fronts done 3 years ago, hocks 2 years. No further treatment.
She was on Equitop My something or other  but I didn't see any improvement, hence changing to Suppleaze after doing some reading up.


----------

